# Reason behind stacking?



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

What's the reasoning behind stacking? 

Whatever the reasoning, my GSD has a beautiful, natural, stack.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

It allows for a way to compare structure. Also because it looks nice.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I am interested in seeing how things change in the U.K. Aren't they trying to promote a more natural GSD stack?


----------

